# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Grizzly Bear anyone?

## Gibo

Looking for fixtures and came across this. 

https://www.vintageindustries.co.nz/.../grizzly-bear/

----------


## 199p

Thats cool as fuck

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Be nearly as cheap to go shoot your own, and a hell of a lot more fun.

----------


## timattalon

> Be nearly as cheap to go shoot your own, and a hell of a lot more fun.


Indeed. I bit like buying (or stealing) someone elses trophy.....Big is good but the story behind the experience is so much more.  My 9 pionter on the wall is a better one that the 14 pointer at someone elses place, not because its a better head, but because the story behind getting it is personal.

----------


## R93

Heres one. You just have to catch and skin him


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

He doesn't look that cooperative.

----------


## 223nut

> He doesn't look that cooperative.


Just give him a hug and ask nicely.... @Gibo what were you looking for to find that. For that price you could just about put an extension and a deck on and look at the view not the floor. Had someone suggest not putting windows in their new house and just putting flat screen TV's in instead.... Cheaper and no heat loss, if you don't like the weather outside just turn the TV to a nice sideshow of a south pacific island, or the Himalayas etc etc

----------


## gonetropo

easy to trap, use a pic-a-nic basket as bait

----------


## 7mmwsm

> easy to trap, use a pic-a-nic basket as bait


Nah marmalade for bait. Read a book about it when I was a kid.
I'll be in New Plymouth on Friday. Might go check that shop out.

----------


## Gibo

> Just give him a hug and ask nicely.... @Gibo what were you looking for to find that. For that price you could just about put an extension and a deck on and look at the view not the floor. Had someone suggest not putting windows in their new house and just putting flat screen TV's in instead.... Cheaper and no heat loss, if you don't like the weather outside just turn the TV to a nice sideshow of a south pacific island, or the Himalayas etc etc


Just all the cool lights
https://www.vintageindustries.co.nz/...rine-lighting/

----------


## Scouser

> Just all the cool lights
> https://www.vintageindustries.co.nz/...rine-lighting/


Hmmmm.....might have to visit the docks this weekend with my screwdriver kit...... :ORLY: ........

----------


## Gibo

Bloody scouser!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

> Bloody scouser!!!!


Bwaharrrrrrr.....couldnt resist that......

----------


## Sidebyside

:Omg:    15k!!
Perhaps a full mount might get close to that, not a half grown rug!

----------


## 40mm

> Heres one. You just have to catch and skin him
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


and carry him out

----------


## R93

Here's another. Big sow getting fat on berries.
Other one I posted was a huge boar sitting on a Moose kill in a clear cut off a logging road. 
I took pics of him from less than 100 yards away but left the 4 runner going and door open.
He knew I was there but was busy chasing ravens trying to get a feed. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300winmag

Shooting one of those is on my list.
If you had a Grizzly tag could you just shoot one no questions asked??

----------


## R93

> Shooting one of those is on my list.
> If you had a Grizzly tag could you just shoot one no questions asked??


Not in BC. Green snowflakes had Grizzlies taken off the list.
They don't know if they will ever be able to hunt them again.
Hopefully they chow down on a few snowflakes and they will realise their ideals are all fucked as usual and want them shot. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## turtle

> Not in BC. Green snowflakes had Grizzlies taken off the list.
> They don't know if they will ever be able to hunt them again.
> Hopefully they chow down on a few snowflakes and they will realise their ideals are all fucked as usual and want them shot. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Bit tragic,

https://www.msn.com/en-nz/news/world...cid=spartandhp

----------


## R93

> Bit tragic,
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-nz/news/world...cid=spartandhp


Poor buggers. 

Those friggen Grizzlies deserve a lot of respect. Even the black bears. More people are killed by black bears than Grizzlies apparently.

It was awesome seeing so many bears when I was working there but not having any experience around them and being close to them while handling shot game always had me concerned.

I hated moving thru head high willows and alders to get from A-B
One of the other kiwi guides had a big sow grizz stand up in the willows just meters from them while on horse back. Another group were false charged several times by a Grizz while on a trail.
I have read a lot about them but it doesn't really help in a real situation. 




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Magnificent creatures for sure, but happy to keep plenty of distance between me and them..... Like oceans worth of distance  :Grin:

----------


## gone-tropo

I was hiking once with my girlfriend. Suddenly a huge brown bear was charging at us, really mad. We must have come close to her cubs. Luckily I had my 9mm pistol with me. One shot to my girlfriend’s kneecap was all it took. I could walk away at a comfortable pace.

----------


## Hutch

A mate whose family ran a business in Alaska flying fishermen & hunters in told how his mother would ask the fisherman what they were carrying for bear protection. When shown a 9mm she would tell them to file the foresight off, cause then it wouldn't hurt so much when the bear took it off them & shoved it up their arse. Didn't know they were that smart or had the dexterity.

----------


## Dundee

They look good on the wall

----------


## 300_BLK

Cheaper to shoot your own at that rate.

----------

